# Hawk's Superdrol Log



## chicken_hawk

11/24

This is a bit premature as I am expecting my superdrol sometime this week, nonetheless this will help me establish a baseline and get into the habit of keeping the log.

Background: I spent a few weeks before and a few weeks after my first meet on 11/9 leaning up so that when I add some bulk I will have less total weight to lose.

So, after my meet I dropped everything for two weeks and cleaned up my diet a bit plus ran DNP nightly. That has brought me down to 244-246 in the AM post BM.

Pic: http://i1349.photobucket.com/albums/p750/chicken_hawk1/IMG_20131123_102113_582_zpscb1a1b37.jpg

So, this weekend I am starting back up on:
Test E 1800mg EW
NPP 600mg EW
Inj winny mg 300mg EW for 6 weeks
Superdrol 10mg AM 20 mg PRW

Also will be doing 5iu Rips PRW
10ius Slin PWO.

Diet: eat as much as I can powerlifting style.

I am in an accumulation phase of my periodaztion so I won't me maxing out till near the end of this run, but I will be able to see how my strength is effected on my current variations of lifts.

Hawk


----------



## Big-John

Awesome! Look forward to this.


----------



## Magnus82

Good luck Hawk!


----------



## srd1

Cant wait to see this keep us posted brother.


----------



## hawkeyes56

Hawk:  If you havent run SD before I would suggest you just stick to 10 and 10.  Drink lots of water and be prepared for lethargy.  I have run it a couple times and still have some of the original tucked away in the freezer.  I always ran 10 a day for the first week and them bumped it up to 20 for the next 3 weeks.  Personally I couldn't run it any longer than that as it just seemed to sap my energy, on the flipside the strength gains were phenomenal and the pumps were great too.
Obv all of this is just based on personal experience and everyone reacts differently just wanted to offer how it affected me.  Best of luck.


----------



## Slate23

Good luck Hawk. Thanks for the log


----------



## Ironbuilt

Oh here we go.. Hawks gonna hit some good numbers this round as he's dialed  in on an effective cycle.. Thks CH..


----------



## Nattydread

Looking good CH. I'm gonna follow this log for sure. Never tried SD but been wanting to give it a try.


----------



## ShortStop

Hows that combination working for you


----------



## chicken_hawk

11/26

Ok, so my superdrol has finally arrived so I will start it tomorrow. I am glad that I did not jump on right away since I have but on 5 lbs since I stopped cutting and jumped back on. So that puts me at 249 with the extra water. Now, I have a good base line to compare. At that point I can give some numbers for comparison.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

11/27

So, my superdrol arrived and I decided to take 20mg PRW. To tell the truth I felt pretty swole. Call it the placebo effect taking place on a simple minded individual I guess.

Anyway, regardless of the superdrol I am experiencing a good strength increase likely due to my recent weight gain.

So, let the log begin.

PS. 4 hrs since administration and no lethargy yet...?

Hawk


----------



## chrisr116

chicken_hawk said:


> 11/26
> 
> Ok, so my superdrol has finally arrived so I will start it tomorrow. I am glad that I did not jump on right away since I have but on 5 lbs since I stopped cutting and jumped back on. So that puts me at 249 with the extra water. Now, I have a good base line to compare. At that point I can give some numbers for comparison.
> 
> Hawk



You and I are about the same weight, and I can go up and down 5 to 10 lbs a week just from changes in hydration.  Im starting my winter cycle on 1 dec and just finished a week of dnp.  How much dnp were you using?


----------



## dorian777

Good luck to you. Superdrol always quits working after 3 weeks for me. I don't know why this is.


----------



## MajorMelon

I hope this cycle goes well for you.  I have tried SD with some other PH's together.  The gains were like nothing else I have tried, ever, but man did I feel like complete dogshit. I had to set some time a side to make sure I got my daily naps in.


----------



## chicken_hawk

chrisr116 said:


> You and I are about the same weight, and I can go up and down 5 to 10 lbs a week just from changes in hydration.  Im starting my winter cycle on 1 dec and just finished a week of dnp.  How much dnp were you using?



Every 8 weeks or so I take two weeks off cycle and during that period I take 250mg DNP with dinner. I also cut out out dairy during that time as well. I tend to lose 5 or so lbs once everything settles even though I will drop like 10lbs of total weight.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

11/28
Wt:248
I have decided to keep track of some of my lifts in order to have some objectivity. I am not going heavy on the big three so some accessory lifts will have to suffice. Also, my quad is still healing from the strain I suffered at my first meet. 
Dips: 45lbsx12
Supported t-bar 160x12
Romanian DL 315x5

Btw I do feel pretty good besides a small  reoccurring head ache at the bottom of my skull. 

Hawk


----------



## JUSTBASSIN

would like to know how you make out hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

11/30
Wt. 249

So I am still taking the superdrol 25mg PRW along with 5iu HGH and a shake. At this point I have not experience the back pump pain even though I have deficit deads, romanians and hypers in my weekly routine. Nor have I felt any lethargy however that could do to the fact I take it late afternoon. That was not the case yesterday and today.

Overall, I did not strength increase with this cycle this week. Added weight on many lifts even though I was tender.

Example:
Push press last saturday 135x5,175x5,185x5,185x5,205x3
Today 135x5, 185x5,205x5, 225x4,185x5

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

13/3
Wt:249.5
Its Tuesday and I am heeding turbo's advice and taking today and tomorrow off before I head to quads. That being said I was sore yesterday but all numbers continue to increase steadily.  Not sure if it is due to the cycle or finally adapting to new lifts.

Either way ill take it, as my lifts at 250 are catching up to what they were at 265.
What does 265 hold for Hawk this time?

Hawk


----------



## amateurmale

Lurk...


----------



## chicken_hawk

12/10
Wt:251.5
Been a while since I updated but I did travel to meet turbo and Ed Coan last week so I hit the gym hard Monday and today. Anyway, you may know I am doing a high frequency pling program and upped my SUPERDROL to 25mg PRW. I did notice some back pump today, but am not sure if it's related too much to the drol or the fact I drove 16 hrs last week to deadlift and squat with Eddie only to come back and continue to nail my lower back...time will tell.

Lifts continue to rise, but have leveled off as I think the initila CNS adaption to new lifts is over. I will report more later in the week but my I raised my hypers from doing 25's for 10 reps ot 45 for 8's today (I am weak in the lower back). My floor press went from 4x5 with 285 to 4x6 with 285. So I am gaining steadily. I have leaps and bounds to go with closing huge gaps in my strength but that's why I am doing what I suck at.

Also, keep in mind I am not trying to gain large amounts of weight as I want to compete at 242 in March.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

12/11
Wt:253
Well today is an off day for me but nonetheless my muscles feel full so I am digging that. My back is getting hammered from laying tile as are my knees but, got to make the $$$. Up a few lbs...but I tend to sway a few anyway.

Looking forward to getting back at it.

Hawk


----------



## Slate23

Keep it up Hawk. Good info here. 16hr road trip to go deadlift is some crazy dedication brother.


----------



## chicken_hawk

12/12
Wt: 253

Was crazy strong today even though I was tender. Dips went up to 4 sets of 10 w/45#. And worked up with sets of 5 to 385x5 romanian dead with another one in the tank. Up my speed close grip work as well. It may have just been one of those days, but I think the combo of everything is paying off. Not, to mention I like this superdrol stuff...it may become a staple of mine. 

Hawk


----------



## amateurmale

chicken_hawk said:


> 12/12
> Wt: 253
> 
> Was crazy strong today even though I was tender. Dips went up to 4 sets of 10 w/45#. And worked up with sets of 5 to 385x5 romanian dead with another one in the tank. Up my speed close grip work as well. It may have just been one of those days, but I think the combo of everything is paying off. Not, to mention I like this superdrol stuff...it may become a staple of mine.
> 
> Hawk




Hawk, who's' Superdrol are you using?


----------



## Big-John

Thanks for sharing Hawk.


----------



## Magnus82

Are you still just pulsing preworkout?   I am becoming a big fan of optimizing your environment in and around workouts instead of damaging continually elevated levels of compounds.   Experimenting, I haven't seen much difference and my blood work looks much better.   Keep pounding away big boy!


----------



## chicken_hawk

amateurmale said:


> Hawk, who's' Superdrol are you using?



Gauls...I actually don't know of another.



Magnus82 said:


> Are you still just pulsing preworkout?   I am becoming a big fan of optimizing your environment in and around workouts instead of damaging continually elevated levels of compounds.   Experimenting, I haven't seen much difference and my blood work looks much better.   Keep pounding away big boy!



Yes, I like you am a big believer of pre/post workout timing. Mine goes something like this:

1hr PRW 25mg superdrol (the only time I take it, none on off days).
30 min PRW 5iu HGH
On the way to the gym Coconut water, EAA,CM, Glut,Beta Alanine

Intra workout EAA's,Dextrose,Glutamine

PWO 6iu humalong (working up) with 2 scoops Monster Milk.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

12/13
Wt 252

Woke up a lb. lighter but felt the biggest I ever have in my life. But, I am sore constantly from high frequency but while my lifts where not as radical today as others I jumped up in weight and did sets across instead of pyramiding up (a little trick I play on myself). So last Friday I did inclines 225x5,235x5,245x5,255x5 today I did 275x3x4. I took the same approach on safety bar squats which I also suck at. But my rep work did climb as well. Upped my chins and ab work too.

Overall more pleased than I have been in a long time with this run!

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

12/18
Wt: 254
I have been without internet for the week, but I haven't missed the gym 

UPDATE: I decided to run Sheiko for next 3 months up to my meet. I should have backed off for a week and entered fresh as my low back and quads were fried from blasting them the last 5 weeks. So, the first two days were tuff! Only a shit load of endless workouts to go. 

The upside is I am literally becoming a machine...I am looking bigger and leaner everyday. I am eating everything in sight as well!

Looking forward to the next few months,
Hawk


----------



## amateurmale

Are u going to gets bloods while on SD?


----------



## psych

chicken_hawk said:


> 12/18
> Wt: 254
> I have been without internet for the week, but I haven't missed the gym
> 
> UPDATE: I decided to run *Sheiko for next 3 months up to my meet*. I should have backed off for a week and entered fresh as my low back and quads were fried from blasting them the last 5 weeks. So, the first two days were tuff! Only a shit load of endless workouts to go.
> 
> The upside is I am literally becoming a machine...I am looking bigger and leaner everyday. I am eating everything in sight as well!
> 
> Looking forward to the next few months,
> Hawk



:headbang:


----------



## chicken_hawk

12/21
WT:256 (thanks to Texas Roadhouse  )

Ok so I am learning quickly with this sheiko bussiness and reading everything in sight (which isn't much) and as far as I can tell it was meant to be split into 3 days per week with an AM and PM workout. Clearly I can not do that and honestly do not know if I would have the capacity to do it all in one sitting. Even if I did I would likely have to file for divorce LOL. With a 1/2 hr drive and 2 hrs at the gym already I am pushing it.

So what did I do? I modified it to a 4 day routine which is not a great idea as you need rest with Sheiko. Basically I took the PM workout and pushed it to the next day. Then I pulled over 1/2 of the following days workout which ends up looking like this:
Monday: squat/bench/dips
Tuesday: deadlift/bench/split squats
Wed: off
Thursday: Bench/dead/rows
Friday:Squat/stiff legs/accessory make up
Still trying to sort out accessory crap.

So I got in all my sets, but had to drop my squat may from 570 to 550 which dissapointed me. However Friday's final sets at 70% made me realize that it was likely not only that the routine was grueling but with Eddie (Coan) changing my form I likely dropped some from lowering the bar on my back as my low back sux! However, even after dropping the sets were not impossible but still very taxing...more then I would put myself through on my own.

So, the bad news is I feel like I lost a fight, the good news is that you plan right, eat enough and do some pipe rolling you should make it.

Btw still using superD PRW and loving it! 256 this morning but I tend to eat more on weekends...more salt!

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

12/23
Wt:254

Well, I am feeling big, strong but beat up. Sheiko is kicking my arse! Weights feel 50lbs heavier. I can barely stand up no matter squat with 400lbs on my back. And benching 5x3 with 330 felt like my 3 rep max. And this is only week two. Nontheless, I am going to stick it out cuz it hurts so good and I can actually find myself improving my groove in each session.

Gonna have to go Beast Mode the next few months and this superdrol is helping me recover. Well. that and Advil...lol

Hawk


----------



## AtomAnt

How are the back pumps? I can never use superdrol because of those back pumps... Can't even finish a workout


----------



## chicken_hawk

AtomAnt said:


> How are the back pumps? I can never use superdrol because of those back pumps... Can't even finish a workout



I have not had that, man I need to force my lower back into the edge of a flat bench, pump like I get from too much dbol. Now back is sore, but at this point I am chalking it up to all the work it is getting.  I also can't say for sure that Gauls super-d is legit. I will up the dose over the next week and report feedback.

Hawk


----------



## Alinshop

A little late, but following along!


----------



## chicken_hawk

12/27
WT:256

So, I tool Christmas eve and day off and was hoping to get some recovery in and it helped. And over those days I discovered a sheiko forum which is full of knowledge and they have some lower volume routines for 40+ guys so I may morph into one of those. Still, with all the volume my technique is improving in each session so I can see why it works so well.

On another note, I am trying to cram more junk food down as I am getting leaner during this process. 2+hrs in the gym 4x week is putting a big demand on my metabolism so eating is key to making this thing work. I am excited to finish and see the results.

Hawk


----------



## Slaytonslayer

What are your goals for your next meet? And current meet lifts?


----------



## chicken_hawk

Slaytonslayer said:


> What are your goals for your next meet? And current meet lifts?



Well, I have only done one meet in which I managed to strain my IT band on my second attempt(nerves and I screwed my water cut).  Since it was a local meet the judges let me finish with and ice pack taped to my leg:
Nov. 9,2013
S 1st 500 easy, 2nd injury
B 1st 365 easy, 2nd 397 good, 3rd 407 no lock out
D 1st 525, 2nd 545, 3rd 565 they all hurt like hell but whatever...

Hoping for,
S 585 I have done it with wraps
B 415 can do it touch and go.
D 585
Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

12/30
WT:258

Well I upped the superdrol to 32mg PRW and experienced back pumps for the first time. They were not unbearable but not fun when doing squats. Looks like I will be dropping back to to 25mg.

Another thing happened as well in that today's Sheiko was a bit less deadly then friday or last week for that matter. Another thing that improved a smidge was my rotator flexibility. My right elbow, wrist and rotator socket have been killing me from holding the bar lower on my back during squats. My lower back has received more work too, but my right arm was just killing me after the session. Today however it was bearable and effected my bench less.

Now I have also dropped out the second series of squats for Mondays session as well as Friday. I simply could not handle the work load, so I am doing 20 sets of squats each week vs 30...That being said I recommend anyone interested to start with #39 it is lower volume but should still be effective to those who are old or not prepared for all the volume.

So essentially my week looks like this:
Monday 
Squat 50%x4,60x4,70x3x3,80x3x4
Bench as above
Split squat 5x5-8
Rev crunch 5x

Tuesday:
Deadlift (deficit)
Bench
Rows x5
Inc Bench x5

Thursday:
Bench
DL
Hypers x5
Chins x5

Friday:
Squat
Bench
Dips x5
Side laterals x5

Hawk


----------



## Magnus82

Nice work hawk.   Looks like you are learning a hell of alot about your yourself.   Love the way you have been receptive and making changes as you seem fit.   Very interesting log.   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chicken_hawk

1/5
Wt: 259

So, the journey to strength continues. On the upside Sheiko training and the cycle combo are about as effective a combo as I have ever tried. And although the sessions are brutal and the accumulated fatigue haunt me, my physique is becoming one big lump of muscle.

So, the upside is that my conditioning has improved and I am attempting to perform the entire routine this week. The down side is that my subscapularis (internal rotator) is getting creamed from lowering the bar on my back from squats. This is resonating pain down my my shoulder into my elbow. In turn I am constant pain (in comes advil) during my squat/bench sessions.

Also, I just learned that I own the state record for masters 41-44. Not much but it's something. Meet is still 8+ weeks off so I am hoping for the national record (pretty low) of 1543...I hit 1458 with only one squat attempt and left 60+ on the bar so it's within reach.

Hawk


----------



## amateurmale

Have u got any bloodwork yet?  I know SD is supposed to wreak havoc on the liver and lipids.


----------



## reporich

Great log!


----------



## chicken_hawk

amateurmale said:


> Have u got any bloodwork yet?  I know SD is supposed to wreak havoc on the liver and lipids.



Not yet, but plan to in the next month once more funds are available.

Hawk


----------



## jacked391

Great work bro. What about switching bars for awhile. Safety bar might ease the rotators. How bout kickin band work for warm ups or twice a day keep them loose. IB send video!! Asap what bout pysch he have sny input? On shoulder maybe sone more rear delt work an traps like high pulls or that shoulder press against csge with partials for traps m dog got video on that lift. Just a thought. Thinking maybe unbalance in shoulder girdle from deads bench addind more rear work plus keepun em loose might fix prob???


----------



## chicken_hawk

jacked391 said:


> Great work bro. What about switching bars for awhile. Safety bar might ease the rotators. How bout kickin band work for warm ups or twice a day keep them loose. IB send video!! Asap what bout pysch he have sny input? On shoulder maybe sone more rear delt work an traps like high pulls or that shoulder press against csge with partials for traps m dog got video on that lift. Just a thought. Thinking maybe unbalance in shoulder girdle from deads bench addind more rear work plus keepun em loose might fix prob???



You have some solid ideas bud and I may be forced to change something as my shoulder is freaking shot..not torn, but in pain from being forced to stretch. Unfortunately the concept of sheiko is to do your 3 lifts over and over just as you would on meet day in order to become efficient.

It has improved but I am taking 5 advil just to take off the edge. For better or worse I am going to be forced to cut back for the next few weeks as I scored a prevailing wage job working 10-12hr days leaving just weekends for the next couple weeks. The rest may be what I need if I continue to stretch.

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt

Boys of Diesel have good vid Hawk . You know im a strong believer in always working rotators brutha. Nice log ..


DieselCrew.com - Shoulder Rehab Protocol - YouTube


----------



## J.Lizzle

Bicipital impingement exercise might be worth looking into also using a broom and going wide raising from abdomen trying to touch the small.in your lower back


----------



## chicken_hawk

Excellent vid ib..thanks. I have been doing variations of things mentioned, but the reality is that while I am making good progress Rome wasn't built in a day and years of immobility has left it's mark. 

My problem is humerus rotation. It is difficult for me to turn my palms away from my body and that transfers up the arm limiting my ability to bring my arms back and grab the bar.

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt

My problem is humerus rotation. It is difficult for me to turn my palms away from my body and that transfers up the arm limiting my ability to bring my arms back and grab the bar .

Im very similar with that issue and it buggs the crap out a me but mines due to rotator ortho repair.  Its not easy being us brutha..


----------



## chicken_hawk

1/12
Wt:258

So, its been a hectic past week here and will be next as well. But, I landed a prevailing wage job and could not turn it down. I didn't like the prospect of missing the gym for 10 days, but decided it may be just what the doctor ordered since my shoulder still hurts and I am not recovering from sheiko's volume. So, here is my attack plan:

1. Come off the juice for the week in order to prime for the next run (been 8 weeks or so).
2. Train on weekends: I just hit this weekend and was feeling better with 3 days   off. I was stronger but not 100% at all. So sheiko is working well but should have gone in 100% as well as worked up to the volume.
3. Roll and stretch every night.

This may be good for me actually.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

1/15

WT: 255

Ok, so still on an off of everything week but feeling better even if tired. Today it did not hurt nearly as much to squat down and I feel little if any pain in my shoulder/arm.

I continue to stretch and do some band work for it in the AM and PM, but at night I roll out all the tight spots which means my entire back(particularly the middle) IT band and hips. I also do stretches to loosen my front hip flexors in an effort to cure anterior pelvic tilt.

Next week it will be back "on" including sheiko.

One last note, been losing weight working at this pace which is good as it keeps me closer to 242.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

1/21
WT: 252

What a difference a week can make! I stayed true to my stetching regimen during my previous week off and did not know what to expect when I got under the squat bar again. Well, I am pleased to say my shoulder greatly improved and the strain was minimal. I still feel a tug in my wrist and elbow, but no surging pain...wooooooooooo!

I also missed a week of sheiko and felt 90-95% and wow my lifts felt so much better. I was able to drive up my squats and bench. Not to mention I maintained my conditioning so I am completing the sessions faster.

 Two big things clicked as well last night as well. I figured out how to take more advantage of my squat rebound by sitting back a bit and getting just a bit lower. I also was working on placement of the bar at the bottom of the bench. I was getting it easily on the second and following reps. But the first rep the one that counts I was struggling with. Last night I adjusted my elbows out a bit and nailed my groove on the first reps. I do not believe working with maximal weights would have permitted these things. Things which I believe will add to my total very shortly.

Regarding my weight, last weeks work situation combined with a stomach bug last night have driven down my weight. I am hoping to eat something for the first time in 16hrs here in a little bit.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

1/29
WT:255

Ok, so back in the swing of it. Back on the superdrol PRW, but added 25mg tbol in the AM and upped my PRW HGH to 6iu's. I am still struggling a bit with my shoulder flexibility. It is tender but not a constant paint post squat. I am hopeful that that the issue will be resolved by the meet. On the flip side my bench form is still improving. It's amazing how many tweaks I have found over the past few weeks. 

Now, onto training. Sheiko is still kicking my ass and that is without finishing the workouts in their entirety. Conditioning wise I manage to get through them fine now. However, I am sore every time I go into the gym and while I am getting stronger. Yet, a weight that is 80% feels like 90% and I just don't recover between workouts. I am not overtrained just sore and a bit weak. So, I have decided to stop wondering about it and feeling bad because of it. Instead I am going to continue to modify sheiko to fit me and hopefully reap the benefits.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

2/1
Wt:255

Ok, so I am going to deload for two weeks which may be horrible timing just 6 weeks out, but I could barely squat 315x3 on Friday. I think that I should rebound fairly nicely...or so I hope. I can still tweak my technique and I believe my body will thank me for it.

I am also going to cut a few lbs in order to avoid cutting a crap ton of water. I will attempt to get down to 246-247 and make the final water cut easy.

The USPF masters raw (no knee wraps) record is a low 1543, giving me a good shot if I can hit a 570 squat (tough, but doable), 410 bench (doable), 585 dead (doable). That totals 1565 giving me some room, but then again someone else my be there going for the record in March as well.

Hawk


----------



## psych

chicken_hawk said:


> 2/1
> Wt:255
> 
> Ok, so I am going to *deload for two weeks *which may be horrible timing just 6 weeks out, but I could barely squat 315x3 on Friday. I think that I should rebound fairly nicely...or so I hope. I can still tweak my technique and I believe my body will thank me for it.
> 
> I am also going to cut a few lbs in order to avoid cutting a crap ton of water. I will attempt to get down to 246-247 and make the final water cut easy.
> 
> The USPF masters raw (no knee wraps) record is a low 1543, giving me a good shot if I can hit a 570 squat (tough, but doable), 410 bench (doable), 585 dead (doable). That totals 1565 giving me some room, but then again someone else my be there going for the record in March as well.
> 
> Hawk




2 weeks is to long. 

Cutting some fat now is a bad idea in my opinion.  You will lose structural support you need for the heavy shit.  How much do you have to cut?


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> 2 weeks is to long.
> 
> Cutting some fat now is a bad idea in my opinion.  You will lose structural support you need for the heavy shit.  How much do you have to cut?



I know two weeks is long, but 3 weeks ago I took an entire week off due to long hours at work and on my first day back my legs were still fatigued. Now, it has been three weeks and I have become a vagina. I will try one week, but what do I do if I am not 100% ? Open as always.

I know I may lose a tiny bit, but it's what I know. I would much rather go in after losing 8-10lbs thru diet (which I am comfortable with) then screw around with something I have no experience with and try to lose 15lbs water cutting and risk feeling like crap or worse being dehydrated. This will likely be my last time at 242 anyway...after this it's 275.

Hawk


----------



## psych

chicken_hawk said:


> I know two weeks is long, but 3 weeks ago I took an entire week off due to long hours at work and on my first day back my legs were still fatigued. Now, it has been three weeks and I have become a vagina. I will try one week, but what do I do if I am not 100% ? Open as always.
> 
> I know I may lose a tiny bit, but it's what I know. I would much rather go in after losing 8-10lbs thru diet (which I am comfortable with) then screw around with something I have no experience with and try to lose 15lbs water cutting and risk feeling like crap or worse being dehydrated. This will likely be my last time at 242 anyway...after this it's 275.
> 
> Hawk



1. Long hours at work doing construction will fuck up a deload.  But gotta make that money.  It's hard I know I use to do landscaping and worked in a rock quarry.

2. The diet thing makes more sense i thought you were only off by a bit. Fatty...:action-smiley-055:  Just joking you jacked mother fucker!

Your nervous system is still getting use to the training Boris Sheiko would say it takes YEARS to get use to it.  Your on the right road for success. Hopefully there is a detour back to Quads.  Bring that Seahawk nut job IB with ya....


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> 1. Long hours at work doing construction will fuck up a deload.  But gotta make that money.  It's hard I know I use to do landscaping and worked in a rock quarry.
> 
> 2. The diet thing makes more sense i thought you were only off by a bit. Fatty...:action-smiley-055:  Just joking you jacked mother fucker!
> 
> Your nervous system is still getting use to the training Boris Sheiko would say it takes YEARS to get use to it.  Your on the right road for success. Hopefully there is a detour back to Quads.  Bring that Seahawk nut job IB with ya....



Well,your response is somewhat comforting. I was wondering WTF was wrong with me besides being old ? But, as you stated going from 5-6 sets of squats a week to 20+, never mind the 40 recommended has got to take some time. 

And while I was going to pick your brain about the tub method, it seamed like I would risk more strength is I F'd that up then if I cut some fat.

And I don't know about ib, not even sure if he lifts? Why else would he avoid coming to Chitown? Anyway, we plan on coming back, spring/summer when it's warmer so we can enjoy the trip and our company. turbo even mentioned a bbq.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

2/9
Wt: 251

I haven't updated in a while since there has been nothing to update...turns out I kicked my own ass. This past Monday I went in the gym and felt worse then Friday. On Fridays 315x3 felt like 455, so Monday I decided to deadlift up to 330 and bench up to 265. Mistake, mistake, mistake! My muscles felt like I had the flu...weak sore and achey. So, I went home an rolled out...that was uncomfortable. I went to bed but had to get up and take some nyquil and advil to fall asleep through the soreness.

So, I decided to call of training for the week and while working outside in sub zero temps it seamed like a great idea. I then began to research overtraining and came across a great article by Lyle McDonald :Overtraining, Overreaching and all the Rest Part 1 | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald
It was worth the read. Turns out I was in a state of overreaching. Which is simply the accumulated fatigue of weeks of doing more then I could handle. So, the solution is to do active rest. Last week I figured laboring outside was all I could handle and it actually took me till yesterday before I didn't feel beat up or even think about training. So, this week I am going to deload at the gym and see if I F'd up or enjoy some rebound?

I can tell you that I have learned a shit load about myself and have lot's of notes I will share about sheiko, pling and volume in the future. I just need to see this thru first. 

Also, I stopped trying to trim down since that would have been counter productive. I am not sure if I will make weight, but that is not my big concern right now. I need to feel good first.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

2/10
WT:250

Pissed away like 5 lbs last night and have no idea why, but I have made it back to 255 in the PM. 

So, I made a big decision to cut weight and just do the meet at my current weight. To many things are forcing me in that direction and hell I just want to have fun.

Now, I came back to the gym after a week off and found my joints to be achey, but my muscles felt a little better. I am maybe at 80% so I just worked up to a triple at 70% on the squat and 75% on the bench. I will up it 10% on Friday and then see about 90% on Monday or maybe 95%. 

I also changed my split to M,W,F,Sat. Wednesday is DL and bench and Saturday is DL and Press.

Hawk


----------



## psych

The only way to overreaching in sheiko is to program numbers to high or to make  jumps mid cycle.  I do remember talking to you about upping the weight, but a lil bump should't cause this.


----------



## chicken_hawk

2/16
WT:255

So, I went with my gut and took that week off from the gym and this week decided I would simply work up to a heavy single. So, early in the week I worked up to 80% in my three lifts and then on Friday I unloaded both barrels and worked up to a 550 single in the squat. It went up nice and while not a max it was a success for several reasons. The first is because while I have done it before this was the easiest, 2nd was because I did it with  a low bar postition (just switched on my trip to Chicago), and 3rd because my shoulder/rotator did not hurt in the least. 550# will be my second attempt come March.

Ok, so yesterday (Sat) I went in to DL. I only had one small meal, was sore from my squats on Friday so I decided it was perfect for testing. I do not want lifts that are performed under ideal conditions and can never be repeated. So, I walked past the Texas DL bar and grabbed a power bar with much less give. I worked up to a 555 (although I thought I was at 565...bad math LOL) and while my left leg shook I pulled it nicely with zero form break down...thanks skeiko!

Where does this leave me...well on Monday I will test my bench, but it looks like all my max lifts from November will become reasonable second attempts just five months later. Not, bad for a 40+ lifter who is new to the game.

My AAS, is Test, with some tren E and tbol. I also am using 5iu of rips PRW on workout days and 5iu's of slin with PWO. I will continue to use a sheiko style template as I taper to March 15.

Hawk


----------



## amateurmale

Any bloodwork yet?


----------



## chicken_hawk

amateurmale said:


> Any bloodwork yet?



Stopping in this week to get prices. My friend owns the clinic, but I need to make the time. He asked my to trim some examining table legs so I am going to chat then.

Hawk


----------



## amateurmale

Direct labs.com. has a heart special goin this month


----------



## chicken_hawk

2/18 off day
WT: 253

So, yesterday was bench test day. I was dehydrated all day so I chugged a bunch of fluids and headed to the gym (I actually considered skipping as I felt sore and only so so). I figured I wanted to test myself on a average day. So, I worked my bench up 10% at a time till I hit 375 then made the jump to 405 with a pause (all reps have been paused since I started sheiko). It went up slow, but solid. Not bad when you consider my meet max was 391 and I am 5'11. 

So, I have my numbers and will work up a plan. Now, I just have to hope I made the deadline for the meet. Sent in my reg. on the 13th then on the 16th they said they were full....we will see.

Hawk


----------



## amateurmale

How many weeks have you been on superdrol now?


----------



## chicken_hawk

I ran it for 6 or 7 weeks then stopped and will likely stay off till after my meet. No sense now since I am tapering. I only ran it PRW though 4X ew.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

2/27
wt: 255

Not much to report besides I totally F'd this thing up. But, I am going thru with the meet on the 15th. I have nothing to prove of lose so what the heck?

I am still deloading. Last week I did 70% and this week I did 60% for a few sets of three. Next week I will do some reps with 80% and see what happens.

Hawk


----------



## Iceman74

chicken_hawk said:


> 2/27
> wt: 255
> 
> Not much to report besides I totally F'd this thing up. But, I am going thru with the meet on the 15th. I have nothing to prove of lose so what the heck?
> 
> I am still deloading. Last week I did 70% and this week I did 60% for a few sets of three. Next week I will do some reps with 80% and see what happens.
> 
> Hawk


No, you don't have anything to prove to anyone but yourself. You have no true competition but with yourself. Nobody else is walking in your shoes and dealing with your life or your circumstances, so it's you vs yesterday. Keep improving on you and you win every time -  everyday. Good luck at the meet though! Trophies are nice souvenirs from our journey called life.


----------



## chicken_hawk

Iceman74 said:


> No, you don't have anything to prove to anyone but yourself. You have no true competition but with yourself. Nobody else is walking in your shoes and dealing with your life or your circumstances, so it's you vs yesterday. Keep improving on you and you win every time -  everyday. Good luck at the meet though! Trophies are nice souvenirs from our journey called life.



Thanks for the encouraging words man...I needed that. I sometimes put too much pressure on myself and God only knows why? I started this for myself and need to do it just for myself.

Thanks,
Hawk


----------



## Big-John

chicken_hawk said:


> 2/27
> wt: 255
> 
> Not much to report besides I totally F'd this thing up. But, I am going thru with the meet on the 15th. I have nothing to prove of lose so what the heck?
> 
> I am still deloading. Last week I did 70% and this week I did 60% for a few sets of three. Next week I will do some reps with 80% and see what happens.
> 
> Hawk


Don't ever put doubt in your mind buddy. I know your gonna kill it at the meet!


----------



## chicken_hawk

3/2
wt:253

Ok, so I have been really considering my condition and where I am at. First, on the surface I look as solid and lean as ever. Probably the best I ever have and that is with hardly training and dropping some of my gear. I am running just 1800 T EW w/50mg anadrol ED as well as 5iu HGH on training days.

Next, I decided to make a scale of 1-5 to determine how I feel. 5 would be that crippling feeling after a leg day that wont allow you to walk down stairs unassisted. 3 would be pain whenever you stand or sit, but the ability to walk pain free and 1 would be feeling fine.

At this point I trained sheiko for 8 weeks then took an entire week off. I then deloaded and maxed at the end of that week. Then I trained with 70% for a week and then dropped to 60% last week. That leaves me with two weeks out. The spots that are tender my quads and lower back which would be a 2 on my scale and the thoracic part of my spinal erectors which rate a 3. Those erectors have been taking a beating from lowering the bar during the squat as well as the dead lift.

Now, I am not afraid of some soreness, but even after all that deloading it's crazy. I think I am thinking I will hit 60% Monday, 70% Friday and then 80% on Monday. I am not set on this, but it's how I am leaning at this point.

Hawk


----------



## Phoe2006

Keep up the good work brother you're gonna do great at the meet


----------



## chicken_hawk

Phoe2006 said:


> Keep up the good work brother you're gonna do great at the meet



Thanks man, I felt pretty good yesterday. Did some light squats and bench. Chest felt tight bus it may be due to the fact I have been stretching it like crazy.

Gonna do some deads and abs tomorrow then Bench again on Friday.

Hawk


----------



## psych

WTF 1,800 test a week and you're sore?!?!?!? Is that even possible LOL!

You might wanna skip doin Sheiko in the future after this meet.  When you come up here or have T give you my number and I can talk to you about programming.  You can call me anytime, you got my email...

I'm really confused on how you're responding to the training.  It shouldn't beat you up *this* bad.  All I can think about is:
1. You set numbers wayyyy to high.

2.The template you're using is too advanced

3.Your work capacity might be too low and your having a hard time adjusting to heavy sets

4.Sheiko ain't no fuckin joke, you might need to do a prep cycle before hand....I always do. I posted it on my log in the beginning.

5.You either haven't used recovery techniues or you don't know which ones work for you. I love ice baths and steam showers.

6. Diet

7. Might be something mental.  I squatted for a meet when I had bronchitis and developed pneumonia and kept coming in till Ed kicked me out...  

8. If your not training with a power crew that is gonna fuck you up cause you have no guidance.  Shit the low level competitive bodybuilders at Quads have coaches and shit.  When you compete you got to leave the "gym rat" mentality behind...big boy pants now.

I know you will do awesome at your meet! But this is what training cycles get like leading up to them.  Just gotta dig deep and learn from each cycle what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Big-John

Phoes right. You shouldn't be sore with that much test. Either way I know your gonna kill it at the meet. Remember to keep a positive mind set buddy.


----------



## Phoe2006

Big-John said:


> Phoes right. You shouldn't be sore with that much test. Either way I know your gonna kill it at the meet. Remember to keep a positive mind set buddy.



That's psych big-john lol. I'm currently on around 1200 mgs of test/ week and I hardly get sore at all so I know exactly what he means.
P


----------



## Big-John

Sorry brother. Lol


----------



## Phoe2006

No worries just pointing it out brother


----------



## psych

big-john said:


> sorry brother. Lol



wtf  man! Lololololol


----------



## Big-John

Sorry Psych.


----------



## chicken_hawk

3/9
WT:253

Well, Boris said, any coach can beat up their athletes, but can they recover them? Not, sure what happened but I think that in PLing and life you learn the most important things through mistakes. Like an wise bber told me, you didn't lose if you learned a lesson. I learned many lessons. All of which I will be able to apply to the future. 

As for now, I have a fire in my gut and am at 100% so we are ready to go for Saturday. This week I will work up to my last warm up sets and be ready to rock and roll. To be honest I am not sure if I am more exited about the meet or my next training template to prep for a fall meet.

Hawk


----------



## psych

Fuck yeah!!! We don't do this shit for nothin!


----------



## chicken_hawk

3/12
WT: 253  

So, this is the final week and I am doing just my warm up sets this week. Monday-DL, Tuesday-SQ, Wednesday(today)-BP. So, if you research over reaching you will find the greater the dip...the greater the rebound. I may have accidentally accomplished my goal. The meet Saturday will tell the tale, but not only do I feel great but my warm ups felt light.

Also, I will reap the rewards of making my life harder by not using a DL bar, squatting deep and pausing every (yes every) rep on my BP for the last 3 months.

So my DL's will open with 535 so I warmed up to 475 and yeah with the DL and wrestling shoes it flew up.

And yesterday I sqautted up to 455 as I will open with 525. Now, I did wrap, but because I need practice since I didn't wrap the whole 12 weeks. And yeah 455 felt like 405 or even lighter. 

Now, I may not break the 600's this time but I feel confident I will hit my goals of S 575, B-410, DL 585.

Bring it on,
Hawk


----------



## Big-John

Don't say you may not hit anything. You got this!


----------



## Phoe2006

Hawk u got this brother keep us updated


----------



## psych

*
Also, I will reap the rewards of making my life harder by not using a DL bar, squatting deep and pausing every (yes every) rep on my BP for the last 3 months.*


Yes!!!  It's called doin it right, you're the man you got this!


----------



## chicken_hawk

Thanks for the encouragement gents.

I am feeling pretty stoked this time around.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

psych said:


> *
> Also, I will reap the rewards of making my life harder by not using a DL bar, squatting deep and pausing every (yes every) rep on my BP for the last 3 months.*
> 
> 
> Yes!!!  It's called doin it right, you're the man you got this!



Yeah just got back from Bench warm up session.
Push ups x 10
all paused
135x8
185x5
225x3
275x3
325x2
365x1 

It takes a while for me to get my bench warmed up without exhausting it. 365 actually felt better than 325 and went up easy. Seeing I opened with 365 last meet this is a great sign. 

Hawk


----------



## Elvia1023

I can't believe this is the first time I have saw this. Good luck for Sat matey I know you will do great. Just read through your log... full of great info. I know you have finished it but I have just started sdrol  It's legal here and I bought a clone called Methastadrol. I am on 20mg per day but gonna up to 40mg per day soon.


----------



## chicken_hawk

Elvia1023 said:


> I can't believe this is the first time I have saw this. Good luck for Sat matey I know you will do great. Just read through your log... full of great info. I know you have finished it but I have just started sdrol  It's legal here and I bought a clone called Methastadrol. I am on 20mg per day but gonna up to 40mg per day soon.




Thanks bro. I really enjoyed superdrol, but had to cap it around 25mg at least at one dosing due to back cramps. But I am going to try again and do two doses like Magnus suggests and see what happens.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk

So, I had my Pling meet this past weekend. It was the Mid-West Show Me classic where 120 lifters gathered in a very large event room to put their bodies to the test. The meet was USPA sanctioned and the lifters divided into 2 subcategories. Lifters 198 and under competed on platform one while the big boys and equipped lifter where on number two. 

I was competing in the 275 classic raw master's division weighing in at only 258 with all but my shoes on. I simply wanted to see what I could lift without risking cutting water and since my prep period went haywire it seamed like a good choice.

We arrived the day before to weigh in put the feed bag on then crashed at the event motel...thanks to Nyquil I slept nicely. We woke up at 5:30 and headed to IHOP for some french toast and bacon. I was feeling good but the closer we got the more anxious I got. Not nervous as much as wanted to get things going as I was in the third flight. That's the down side of big meets, get psyched...relax...wait and repeat two more times.

First up was the squat ( I only remember my final attempts in exact lbs). I opened with 525 and rocked it deep and easy... 3 whites. Next was 566...also 3 whites. At this point I knew I had the strength for 585 safely, but on the walk out I got wobely and could not stop it on the way down...so I stopped the lift and racked it. Not too bad, but I had more in the tank.

I opened the bench with 375 and nailed it, so I bumped it to 393 and that went up fairly well but was heavy. I had to choose between 402 and 413...I decided to go for it. And while my left arm stalled a bit on the way up, but locked it out for another 3 whites.

By the time the dead lift came around I was ready to fall asleep. Fortunately, my buddy had some ammonia caps...thank the maker. I decided to try to summon something extra. I had already decided to open with 535 and pulled it easy, so I bumped it to 565 and that went up a little harder, but I had more if I could summon the ambition. I had the bar loaded with 587 then let out a few things before I gripped it and ripped it up for three more whites.

The total for the day was 1563 and enough to win my class and the open 275.... if ...I had only paid the entry fee for both classes. But I didn't so only one trophy for the Hawk.

Anyway, I have my eyes on the USPA National record for Masters 242 which is 1543. I plan to go for that in June at a local meet held at my gym. 

Happy lifting brothers,
Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt

:sHa_thumbsup3::thumbsup:


----------



## chicken_hawk

New log coming soon!

Hawk


----------

